# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  الإنحراف الخلقي أسبابه وأنواعه وعلاجه والوصايا  2

## سليمان العنزي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
بحث مختصر عن الإنحراف الخلقي أسبابه وأنواعه وعلاجه والوصايا 2 
أعداد : سليمان بن زعل العنزي.


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*الانحلال الأخلاقي (الخلقي)*


*أنواع الانحراف الأخلاقي :*
*·* *الانحراف الفكري : وخرجت منه :بروتوكولات حكماء صهيون ، الثورة الشيوعية ، العلمانية ، الحداثة.*
*·* *الانحراف سياسي :* *الماسونية هي" الحرية والمساواة والإخاء" من مقولاتهم (وسوف لا نبدل كلمات شعاراتنا بل نصوغها معبرة ببساطة عن فكرة، وسوف نقول" حق الحرية وواجب المساواة، وفكرة الإخاء و بها سنمسك الثور من قرنيه، وحينئذ نكون قد دمرنا في حقيقة الأمر كل القوى الحاكمة إلا قوتنا**....).*
*·* *الانحراف الاقتصادي : ونتج عنها : الشيوعية بشعارها (الغاية تبرر الوسيلة : مال الله لله ومال قيصر لقصير(بأي طريق وبأي وسيلة))*
*وكذلك نتج عنها الرأس مالية :بشعارها (ليس للفرد شئ كل شئ للدولة )*
*·* *الانحراف الأخلاقي (الخُلُقي): هذا ما نحن بصدده إن شاء الله لاحقاً.*


*تــعــريــفــه :*


*الانحراف هو الخروج عن الخطّ والميلان عنه .*
*فإذا خرج السائق عن خطّ السير نقول إنّه انحرف عن الطريق .*
*وإذا سار النهرُ باتجاه آخر غير مجراه الرئيس ، نقول إنّ النهر انحرف عن مجراه .*
*وإذا خرجت المركبة الفضائية عن مدارها ، قلنا إنّ المركبة انحرفت عن المدار .*
*وإذا خرج المسلمُ عن ضوابط الدين وقواعد الشريعة ، نقول عنه كما نقول عن السائق أو النهر أو المركبة ، إنّه خرج عن خطّ السير أو منهاج الشريعة*


*فـ (الفسق) انحراف .*
*ويعبّر عنه تارة أخرى بـ (الزيغ) وهو الميل عن المقصد ، أو الميل عن الطريق ، أي الاعوجاج بعد الاستقامة .*



*فـ (الزيغ) انحراف ..*
*وكما للسير أو المرور في الطريق قواعده وقوانينه التي تحمي السائق والمارّة من المخاطر ، فكذلك لكلّ مخلوق وكائن حيّ قواعد وقوانين تنظّم له حياته**.*

*أسباب الانحراف ونشأته :*
*·* *ضعف الوازع الديني : من جهل في تعاليم الدين أو الفهم الخاطئ والسقيم ولوي أعناق النصوص والابتعاد عن منبع الدين الحقيقي الكتاب والسنة الصحيحة وتصديق الاتهامات بأنهما هما مصدر الإرهاب ، والسبب الرئيسي في هذا الانحلال هو البعد**عن منهج الله الواحد ذي الجلال، فقد جعل الله تعالى شريعته عصمة من الخطأ، ونجاة من**الزلل، فهي خير كلها وبركة كلها، وسعادة كلها، بها بقاء العالم وسعادته، فيها رشده**وسلامته، ويبدأ الانحلال الأخلاقي من بداية تكوين الأسرة، فالخطأ الذي ينشأ عن**اختيار الزوجة يؤدي إلى الإضرار بالأبناء والبنات، والأبناء والبنات هم أمل**المستقبل وأساس الأمة، فإذا فسدوا كانت الأمة بلا أخلاق**.*
*·* *غياب القدوة الصالحة والصفات الحميدة وتغليب السيئ على الحسن بشعار بالحرية الشخصية.*
*ومما يؤدي إلى الفساد**كذلك: ترك المسلمين الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، وفساد مناهج التعليم وفقرها**من التوجيهات الربانية والحكم الإلهية، وفقد المسلمين القدوة الصالحة التي بها**يتشبهون وبمنهجها يأتسون.*
*·* *الفراغ : ونشأة الانحراف فيه استيلاء الوساوس والأفكار الرديئة و الانحرافات ومن ثم البحث عن متنفس لهذا الكبت ومن هنا تحصل الأشياء من الانحرافات الفكرية والسلوك الشاذ و مالا تحمد عقباه .*
*·* *النفس الأمارة بالسوء وشياطين الإنس والجن : فالنفس الأمارة بالسوء فهي الموردة للمهالك،الشيطان لقد توعد بني آدم بقوله(**قَالَ فَبِعِزَّتِكَ لَأُغْوِيَنَّهُ  مْ أَجْمَعِينَ (82)سورة ص**) ،الإنس : فإما أن يكون صاحب هوا أو مريض القلب أو له مصلحه من نشر الانحرافات أو من تصبغ بصبغة الحضارة المنحرفة و التغرر بها وتزيينها للناس .*
*·* *فالظلم ، الجهل ، القفر ، الكبر، الغنى الفاحش وغيرها من الصفات هي منبع بعض الانحرافات .*
*·* *وسائل الإعلام المختلفة المرئية ،والمقروءة ،والمسموعة التي ساهمت في نشر الرذيلة ومحاربة الفضيلة (**إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ أَنْ تَشِيعَ الْفَاحِشَةُ فِي الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ (19)**سورة النور) منها أصابع خفية لا**نراها، هذه الأصابع تسهر لتصل إلى أفضل الطرق، لكي تسيطر على المجتمع، كإغراق**الأسواق بأفلام الفيديو، وبث المسلسلات، ويجعلون للفساد أفضل الموديلات بقصد**الإلهاء والانحراف ومن طرقهم في نشر الانحراف : تشجيع الناس على النظر إلى الحرام ، تزيين الحرام وتجميله من خلال، تيسير الحرام وتيسير الوقوع فيه، طرح وسائل جديدة لفعل الحرام، غرس حب الفاحشة في النفوس ، ألف المعصية والاعتياد على رؤية المحرم، نشر القدوة السيئة بين الناس ، إلباس الحق بالباطل ، الحلول الجاهلية عند عرض المشكلات الحياتية ومع منع المفكرين والوعاظ المؤثرين في حياة الناس** ، تضييع المعاني الإسلامية**،وكذلك التطور الهائل في**التكنولوجيا والاتصالات حيث أصبح بمقدور الشخص ان يدخل متاهات كثيرة متوفرة له**مثل الانترنت بمغرياتها التي لا تنتهي والمحطات الفضائية التي لا تحترم لا دين ولا**عرف والانتشار الهائل للمواقع الإباحية والمحطات الفضائية الإباحية ساهم بقوة في**فساد الشباب وللأسف لا رقيب ولا محاسب**.*

*إضافة لما يفعله الإعلام الحديث من آثار مدمرة على الأطفال أهمها :*
*1.* *يحرم الطفل من التجربة الحياتية الفعلية التي تتطور من خلالها قدراته إذا شغل بمتابعة التلفاز .*
*2.* *يحرم الطفل من ممارسة اللعب الذي يعتبر ضرورياً للنمو الجسمي والنفسي فضلاً عن حرمانه من المطالعة والحوار مع والديه .*
*3.* *التلفاز يعطل خيال الطفل لأنه يستسلم للمناظر والأفكار التي تقدم له دون أن يشارك فيها فيغيب حسه النقدي وقدراته على التفكير .*
*4.* *يستفرغ طاقات الطفل وقدراته الهائلة على الحفظ في حفظ أغاني الإعلانات وترديد شعاراتها .يشبع التلفاز في النشء حب المغامرة كما ينمي المشاغبة والعدوانية ويزرع في النفوس التمرد على الكبار والتحرر من القيود الأخلاقية .*
*5.* *يقوم بإثارة الغرائز البهيمية لدى الطفل مبكرا وإيقاد الدوافع الجنسية قبل النضوج الطبيعي مما ينتج إضرابات عقلية ونفسية وجسدية .*
*6.* *يدعو النشء إلى الخمر والتدخين والإدمان ويلقنهم فنون الغزل والعشق .*
*7.* *له دور خطير في إفساد اللغة العربية لغة القرآن وتدعيم العُجمة وإشاعة اللحن .تغير أنماط الحياة إلى الإفراط بالسهر ، مع تقديس الفنانين بدلاً من العلماء**.**.*
*·* *العلمانية والحداثة والشعارات التي تقودها هذه الأحزاب التي وضعوا بيننا ويتكلمون بلغتنا وهم على آثار أسلافهم المؤسسين لهذا الأحزاب مقتدون التي تفتك في جسد مجتمعنا .*
*فهؤلاء تخطيط.. تدبير.. اجتماعات،**وحتى هذه اللحظة التي تقرأ فيها، لا يفتئون عن تخطيطهم الخبيث، وذلك لتدمير الشباب**المسلم، إنهم حاقدون كارهون لنا، إنهم اليهود والنصارى، والمنافقون والفاسقون،**وأصحاب المبادئ الهدامة..*
*ومن هذه الشعارات التي يطلقونها :*
*عمل المرأة ، حقوق المرأة ، الاختلاط ،قيادة المرأة للسيارة ،التهكم بالدين ورجاله ، من عمل به أو تعلمه ووصفهم بالأوصاف القبيحة ، إنقاص من قدرهم بزعم حرية الرأي و النقد ، وغيرها من الشعارات المغرضة .*
*·* *تغيير المجتمع بأن صار يلهث خلف الموضة وموضة الوقت والتشبه بالفساق والكفار هي شبيه بالانحلال** ، وكذلك المناهج الدراسية: فقد حرصوا أن تكون المناهج بعيدة**عن غرس الإيمان الحقيقي، الإيمان المحرك للنفس، الدافع لتكوين السلوكيات**المثالية**، جعل الوسائل أهداف: فالسيارة مثلاً هي وسيلة للتنقل،**ولكن الآن أصبح اللون ونوع السيارة وسرعتها وثمنها هو الأهم من وسيلة**التنقل ، إن استهدافهم للشباب، لأن الشباب هم**الطاقة الفاعلة للمجتمع حتى يسيطروا عليك تكون حاجتك عندهم، وخوفهم المستمر من أن**تهز أركان عروشهم عندما تستيقظ الأمة الإسلامية**بشبابها .*
*من مظاهر الانحراف الأخلاقي (الخلقي):*

*§* *التهاون بالشعائر الدينية .*
*§* *سوء التربية**الأسرية.*
*§* *ضعف المناهج التربوية من ناحية التربية الأخلاقية**.*
*§* *التفكك الأسري وعدم وجود رابط وحضن الأسرة* *.*
*§* *إهدار الأوقات وعدم تقدير قيمة الوقت .*
*§* *الإسراف والتبذير والكبر والغرور .*
*§* *التشبه بالكفار والفساق .*
*§* *حب الراحة وعدم الجدية في العمل وغيره.*

*العلاج و الوصايا :*


*فإن المشكلة التي عرضتها لا يقوى فرد أو مؤسسة على حلها أو التغلب عليها، وإنما لا بد للقضاء على آثار هذه الحملة الشرسة من وقوف الدول والأفراد والمؤسسات الرسمية والأهلية في وجه هذا التيار الجارف، الذي يكاد أن يقتلع الإسلام وقيمه ومبادئه من قلوب المسلمين، بل ويؤدي إلى فقدهم لهويتهم، وذوبانهم في المجتمعات الغازية التي تقوم على الكفر والإلحاد والتحلل من القيم والمبادئ والأخلاق، وهذا وبلا شك هدف استراتيجي للدول الكبرى، والتي تسعى إلى فرض قيمها ومبادئها ونمط حياتها على الشعوب الفقيرة والضعيفة، ومما يؤسف له أنه ليس بمقدور الدول أو الشعوب منع تسرب هذه المواد الإعلامية إلى بلادهم، إذ أن الأقمار الصناعية العملاقة، والتي تزيد على الخمسمائة قمراً صناعياً جعلت من المستحيل على أي دولة مهما كانت أن تحول دون وصول هذا الغزو إلى شعوبها، ولقد خدمت هذه الأجهزة المتطورة من إنترنت وإعلام بجميع صوره تلك الشعوب الكبرى بصورةٍ لم يسبق لها مثيل، حيث يقولون تدليل العقول البشرية وعمل مساج لها يصيبها بنوع من التخدير، ويسمح لها باستقبال هذه المواد الإعلامية دون أدنى مقاومة، وللحق أقول: ليس بمقدور الدول وحدها وقف هذا التيار الجارف، وإنما لا بد للأسر والأفراد من المساهمة في المقاومة، ووقف أو الحد من آثار هذه الحرب الشرسة التي لا تبقي ولا تذر، ومن أهم أسلحة المواجهة ضرورة تحكم الأسرة في فترات استعمال هذه الأجهزة، وتحديد المواد الصالحة من غيرها، وعدم السماح لأبنائهم بالاطلاع أو مشاهدة هذه المواد المعروضة دونما ضابط أو رقيب، وهذا حقيقة يأتي على رأس الإجراءات الوقائية التي لا بد من توعية المسلمين بأهميتها وعظيم تأثيرها، وإلا فلا يمكن لأي أجهزة مهما تطورت أن تحول دون وصول هذا الغزو إلى عقر دارنا، وإنما لا بد للأفراد والأسر من الوقوف بأنفسهم كما ذكرت، ولا بد من حملة توعية ببيان خطورة هذه الحملة، وضرورة مساهمة الأسرة والمؤسسات الأهلية في مقاومتها، كما أنه لا بد من توفير بديل إسلامي يحمل قيم الإسلام ومبادئه، على أن يكون على نفس المستوى من التقنية والإبداع؛ حتى نقنع المجتمع المسلم خاصة الأبناء من قدرة المسلمين على المواجهة والتصدي، وهذا يحتاج إلى جهود علمية جبارة ورأس مال كبير، حيث تذكر الإحصاءات أن أمريكا تُنفق على بعض الأفلام التي تنتجها هوليود ما لا يقل عن المائة ميلون دولار، وهذا في حد ذاته يمثل أعظم وأخطر تحدي للأمة الإسلامية نظراً لتخلفها العلمي والتقني، ولقلة موارد الكثيرين منها، ولانعدام الوعي بخطر هذه الحملة من جهة أخرى، إلا أنه ورغم ذلك فلقد ظهرت عدة محاولات لا بأس بها، يمكنها أن توفر بديلاً معقولاً أمثال قناة المجد والفجر وغيرها، فينبغي علينا دعم هذا القنوات الإسلامية النقية، وتشجيع الناس على اقتنائها والتعامل معها، واعتبارها البديل الأمثل، وتشجيع الأثرياء من المسلمين على الاستثمار في هذا الميدان، ونادي بأعلى صوتك بين أهلك وإخوانك، وعما قريب سيبزغ فجر الإعلام الإسلامي، ونحيا في ظل الإسلام النقي الطاهر.*

*العلاج قسمناه على عدة جهات كلا على حسب تخصصه:*
*أن تحدد الجهات الحكومية المسؤولة عن**إصدار الأحكام** حيال هذه الجرائم نوعية العقوبة المناسبة التي يستحقها مرتكبو مثل**تلك الجرائم، بل قد يصل الأمر إلى زيادة العقوبة و التعزير والتشهير بمرتكب الجريمة**وذلك ليكون فيه ردع لكل من يضعف إيمانه أو تسول له نفسه ارتكاب مثل تلك الجرائم،**وإذا كان عدم التشهير سببه المحافظة على سمعة ونفسية ذلك المجرم فمن يحافظ على سمعة**ونفسية المجني عليه، وخصوصاً أن خبر الجريمة إذا انتشر لا ينتشر معه غالباً إلا اسم**المعتدى عليه، كما أن في التشهير تحذيراً لأفراد المجتمع من الوقوع فريسة لأولئك**المجرمين الذين يسعون في الأرض فساداً**،* *أن على الجهات الأمنية مسؤولية كبيرة**في متابعة وملاحقة مرتكبي هذه الجرائم والتعامل معهم بحزم وقوة، وعدم التسامح معهم**حتى لا يؤدي هذا التسامح إلى تماديهم، وقد رفعنا رؤوسنا بين العالم بجهود رجال**الأمن في مكافحة الإرهاب والإرهابيين في بلادنا، وأملنا أن نرفع رؤوسنا كذلك بدورهم**الفاعل في وقاية مجتمعنا من جرائم الانحلال الأخلاقي ومكافحتها، إذ إن الاعتداء على**الآمنين وترويعهم وهتك حرماتهم وأعراضهم وإهدار دمائهم هو جامع الإرهاب، وإن لم**يكافح رجال الأمن تلك الجرائم ويحمون المجتمع من شرورها فمن لنا بعد الله غيرهم في**مكافحة جرائم الانحلال الأخلاقي**.*

*أن تقوم وزارة الشؤون الإسلامية والأوقاف**والدعوة والإرشاد** بدورها المنشود في تقوية إيمان أفراد المجتمع وتحذيرهم من**الانحلال الأخلاقي وتوعيتهم بحرمة هذه الجرائم والعقوبات المترتبة عليها في الدنيا**والآخرة، وذلك عن طريق التأكيد على خطباء الجوامع وأئمة المساجد والدعاة والمحاضرين**بأن يتناولوا هذه الجرائم ويرشدوا أفراد المجتمع إلى عدم الوقوع فيها وإلى كيفية**تفادي حدوثها، وأن يكون للوزارة ومكاتبها الدعوية حضور مؤثر وفاعل في المناسبات**وأماكن تجمع الشباب واستثمارها في التوعية والتوجيه والإرشاد، كما أن عليها استغلال**المنابر الإعلامية (المقروءة والمسموعة والمرئية) في تحقيق رسالتها الدعوية ، لا يخفى على المنصفين جهود الرئاسة العام لهيئات الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر**في كشف كثيرٍ من الجرائم الأخلاقية أو منعها قبل حدوثها وحماية الأعراض من أن**يدنسها ذئاب بشرية، ولتفعيل دور الهيئات في وقاية المجتمع من الانحلال الأخلاقي**فإنه لا بد من زيادة التأهيل العلمي لأفراد الهيئات وإقامة دورات تدريبية في مجال**عملهم وإعطائهم البدلات المالية عن خارج دوامهم وأن توفر لهم التجهيزات المادية**اللازمة للقيام بدورهم الإيجابي في المجتمع.*
*يناط بوزارة التربية والتعليم**ومدارسها** دور كبير في وقاية المجتمع من جرائم الانحلال الأخلاقي ومعالجتها، إذ إن**جميع أفراد المجتمع لا بد وأن يلتحقوا بمدارس التعليم العام - والنادر لا حكم له** -**،**فينبغي أن يفعل محتوى المناهج الدراسية الموجهة لمعالجة تلك الجرائم تفعيلاً**إيجابياً عن طريق المعلمين والأنشطة المدرسية، كما أن على مديري المدارس والوكلاء**والمرشدين الطلابيين دور كبير في متابعة الطلاب وملاحظتهم والتنبيه على بعض**السلوكيات التي تكون الشرارة الأولى لوقوع مثل تلك الجرائم، كما يمكن أن تنسق**المدارس مع إدارات التربية والتعليم ومكاتب الدعوة في إقامة البرامج التربوية**والتوعوية داخل المدرسة التي تعالج ذلك الانحلال**.*
*-* *الإعلام: تلقى على وسائل**الإعلام بشتى صورها مسؤولية كبيرة في وقاية المجتمع من جرائم الانحلال الأخلاقي، إذ**إن بعض الشباب يتعلم من وسائل الإعلام كيفية ارتكاب هذه الجرائم، وبعضهم الآخر تكون**وسائل الإعلام داعية له بالإثارة إلى الانحلال الأخلاقي ثم ارتكاب الجريمة، ولأن**وسائل الإعلام هي الأكثر تأثيراً على الأفراد فإن على وسائلنا الإعلامية أن تقدم**البرامج الوقائية والعلاجية للانحلال الأخلاقي وجرائمه.*
*أن تكثف وزارة الشؤون**الاجتماعية والرئاسة العامة لرعاية الشباب** من برامجهما الاجتماعية والثقافية**الموجهة لاستثمار أوقات الشباب ومعالجة مشكلاتهم تحت إشراف مسئولين مؤهلين، وأن**تستمر الجهتان في تهيئة الأماكن المناسبة لقضاء أوقات الشباب كمراكز الأحياء**والأندية الرياضية والصالات الترفيهية والنوادي الاجتماعية وغيرها**.*
*الآباء**:* *يناط بالآباء مسؤولية جسيمة في توعية وتحذير أفراد أسرهم من الوقوع في مثل تلك**الجرائم، كما أنهم مطالبون بمتابعتهم والمحافظة عليهم، ومصارحتهم عند التوعية، فقد**لا يكفي التلميح في هذا الوقت، كما أن عليهم توفير الوسائل المشروعة للترفيه عن**أبنائهم وعدم توفير بعض الوسائل التي قد تساعد وتدعو إلى ارتكاب الجريمة**الأخلاقية**.*
*وزارة**الداخلية والعمالة الوافدة**: كشفت الحملات الأمنية التي قامت وتقوم بها وزارة**الداخلية العديد من الجرائم الأخلاقية التي تقوم بها هذه العمالة، كما كشفت ترويجها**للمواد الداعية لارتكاب تلك الجرائم، بل إن بعضهم قد يكون وسيطاً (سمساراً) في**تنفيذ تلك الجرائم الأخلاقية، لذا فإن الجهات المسؤولة منوط بها أن تتعامل بحزم**وقوة مع من يسيء إلى أمن وأخلاق هذه البلاد، ألا يكفي أنهم أتوا إلينا ليأخذوا من**ثرواتنا المادية، فهل نسمح لهم بأن يأخذوا كذلك منا أمننا وأخلاقنا.*
*المجتمع : إن كل فرد في المجتمع له دور في الوقاية من جرائم الانحلال الأخلاقي ، أفراد فابتعاد المجتمع عنها أصلا واجب شرعي ففي الحديث ((وما نهيتكم عنه فاجتنبوه* *"، وتوعيته بأضرارها ومخاطره خيرية له ولمجتمعه**قال تعالى:" كنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس تأمرون بالمعروف وتنهون عن المنكر"، وتحذيره**منها مطلب إنساني وإسلامي ووطني فالساكت عن وقاية المجتمع من تلك الجرائم شيطان**أخرس، ومن اعتدى على غيرك اليوم قد يعتدي عليك أو على أحد أفراد عائلتك**غداً**.*
*أخيراً: إن وقاية المجتمع من الانحلال الأخلاقي وجرائمه المؤلمة مسئولية**كبيرة لا يمكن أن تتحملها جهة محددة أو أفراد معيين، وإنما لابد أن يشعر الجميع**بخطر المشكلة أولاً ثم تتكاتف الجهود ويتعاون الأفراد في تلك الوقاية والعلاج قال**الله تعالى:" وما كان ربك ليهلك القرى بظلمٍ وأهلها مصلحون**".*


*الــوصــــايـا*
*أن الانحراف له أسباب ذاتية وموضوعية وعلاجه يكمن في رسم إستراتيجية حضارية شاملة يلتقي فيها النص الشرعي واحتياجات العصر والإنسان*
*والعلاج ليس تسكيناً للألم بل لا بد من الإسهام الإيجابي في البناء الحضاري الذي يقي من الانحراف. ومن مقومات تلك الإستراتيجية ما يلي:*

*أ ـ تطوير المدرسة لتستجيب لتحديات المرحلة واحتياجات المجتمع*

*ب ـ تطوير المسجد لتمكينه من أداء رسالته التربوية والاجتماعية والعلمية والتعبدية وإنشاء الرياض القرآنية التابعة* 
*للمسجد مع تعيين مربين ذوي خبرة علمية وتربوية يساعدون على تحصين الطفل وتزويده مبكرا ببعض القيم وبعض الخبرات المناسبة لسنه.*

*ج_تطوير الخطاب المسجدي ليرتفع إلى مستوى متطلبات المرحلة والعصر*
*نشر الوعي الاجتماعي الإسلامي ليستعيد المسلم الوعي بقيمة العمل*

*ـ رفع مردود المؤسسات الاقتصادية لتوفير الأموال لتشغيل الشباب في قطاعات الخدمات المختلفة*
*ـ إحياء الضمير الجماعي في الأمة لاستعادة التلاحم بين أفراد المجتمع فبذلك تحيا وظيفة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر والتكافل الاجتماعي.*


*ومن طرق العلاج أيضا ما ذكره فضيلة الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى ونلخص بعض من ما ذكر في هذه الأسطر** :*
*1_**الألفة بين أطراف المجتمع وأن يعتقد الجميع بأن المجتمع بشبابه وكباره كالجسد الواحد إذا فسد منه عضو أدى ذلك إلى فساد الكل..*
*2_على الشباب والفتيات أن يتنبهوا في اختيار الصحبة من كان ذا خير وصلاح وعقل ، من أجل أن يكتسب من خيره وصلاحه وعقله ، فيزن الناس قبل مصاحبتهم بالبحث عن أحوالهم وسمعتهم، فإن كانوا ذوي خلق فاضل ودين مستقيم وسمعة طيبة فهم ضالته المنشودة وغنيمته المحرزة فليستمسك بهم وإلا فالواجب الحذر منهم والبعد عنهم..*
*3_قراءة بعض الكتب النافعة وأهم الكتب النافعة كتاب الله ، وما كان عليه أهل العلم من التفسير بالمأثور الصحيح والمعقول الصريح ، وكذلك سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ثم ما كتبه أهل العلم استنباطاً من هذين المصدرين أو تفقهاً .* 
*ظن بعض الشباب أن الإسلام تقييد للحريات وكبت للطاقات فينفر من الإسلام و يعتقده ديناً رجعياً يأخذ بيد أهله إلى الوراء ويحول بينهم وبين التقدم والرقي .*
*وعلاج هذه المشكلة : أن يكشف النقاب عن حقيقة الإسلام لهؤلاء الشباب الذين جهلوا حقيقته لسوء تصورهم أو قصور علمهم أو كليهما معاً .*
*ومن يكُ ذا فم مر مريض يجد مراً به الماء الزلال*
*فالإسلام ليس تقييداً للحريات ، ولكنه تنظيم لها وتوجيه سليم حتى لا تصطدم حرية شخص بحرية آخرين عندما يعطى الحرية بلا حدود ، لأنه ما من شخص يريد الحرية المطلقة بلا حدود إلا كانت حريته هذه على حساب حريات الآخرين ، فيقع التصادم بين الحريات وتنتشر الفوضى ويحل الفساد*

*مازالت مجتمعاتنا تحمل الوعي الكافي بقضية الأخلاق ، وبالعكس يوما بعد يوم تكثر المراكز والمؤسسات لرعاية الشباب و احتوائهم من مخاطر الانحلال* 

*هذا و لأن مجتمعاتنا تتميز بسمو الأخلاق فهي مجتمعات العفة والنزاهة فان القلة القليلة الفاسدة من المجتمع ، يجب أن نعتني بها ونحاصرها قبل أن تؤثر وتفسد المجتمع.*

----------

